# Another Routan with 19" Wheels



## showtz (Mar 29, 2011)

After I saw how the 19" dodge journey wheels looked on user TCM GLX I began looking for a set. The stock wheels will be used for winter in Wisconsin. 

2010 Journey Wheels $300 (Craigslist) 
Pirelli PZero Nero All Season 245/50/19 $425 (Craigslist - 2010 Camaro takeoffs) 
Mount and Balance $85 
 
Total Cost = *$810* 

























Comparison of Stock 17" rear & New 19" Front 









I didn't use TPMS (tire pressure monitoring system) since there are some problems with the metal valve stems corroding or breaking off. There is an extra chime at start up and a yellow (!) symbol above the engine temp gauge that stays on.


----------



## micah360 (May 19, 2010)

looks very nice. The center caps from the 17s fit in the new rims ok?


----------



## showtz (Mar 29, 2011)

I used a dremel to sand down the black edge of the center caps. After doing this they will still be flush in the 19" wheels and they still fit the stock wheels. I did not sand down the center caps in the 17" vs 19" comparison picture above.


----------



## vr62a4 (Apr 19, 2003)

:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## TCM GLX (Jan 2, 2000)

AWESOME!!! 

Glad you like the fitment, I am happy as can be with mine. Also I did not know the Camaro's used the same Pirelli I purchased, I will be on the lookout, as that will make tire replacement cheaper. I paid about $160 per tire, bought em new. 

:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## TCM GLX (Jan 2, 2000)

So bringing up an old thread from the dead!!

My Pirelli's are starting to look a little worn. Went to America's Tire (which is where I bought them, and they are 4/32"s. Once they get to 3/32's, they are officially at the tread bar and will need to be replaced. 

Here is what I am happy about, these tires had a 45,000 mile warranty, and I have put somewhere around 22,000 miles, so they will credit me the difference. I figure they will be 3/32's by 24-25K, so I will get the balance credited back to me! Im pretty stoked about it. So I assume to get about 40-45% off the next set.


----------



## Steveaut (Sep 16, 2010)

I had a Journey R/T AWD with the 19". They look great on your Routan. But after shelling out money on that Journey for tires, I will avoid owning those rims ever again. I had the Kuhmos on mine when new. I replaced with Michelins from Costco for about $220 each, they are a different size, but the same fit, better wear and traction than the stock Kuhmos. Those were warrantied as well.


----------



## TCM GLX (Jan 2, 2000)

Yeah, these tires are not cheap. I paid $148 per tire for the Pirellis, they have gone up about $10 bucks now, but its all good. If I could find a nice 20" wheel, I would step up to that, 255/45/20 tires are a dime a dozen!


----------



## redzone98 (Jun 10, 2004)

perfect offset and fitment! ! great job!


----------

